# neues Fenster öffnen



## di3u (10. Jan 2007)

Hi,

folgendes Problem habe ich gerade:
Ich habe eine Webanwendung, in der der User eine csv-Datei einlesen kann. Die Informationen verarbeite ich zu einem String den ich in einem NEUEN, zusätzlichen Fenster öffnen will.

Ich habe also meine Action die die Verarbeitung auch soweit abschließt, nur fehlts mir an Wissen wie ich diesen String in ein neues Fenster bekomme. Kann mir dazu jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## dsv fritz (10. Jan 2007)

Wenn du eine Webanwendung, spriche Applet, hast, kannst du nicht ein Fenster öffnen. Du kannst aber dem GUI eine neuen Maske drüber legen.


----------



## di3u (10. Jan 2007)

Im Moment habe ich eine Struts-Anwendung geschrieben. Habe mit Applets (immo) also nichts am Hut


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (10. Jan 2007)

Hi di3u,

ich denke mal, du schickst den Request mit einem FORM-Element ab. 
Dann hast du die Möglichkeit wie bei einem Link das TARGET anzugeben. 

```
<form method="post" action="url.jsp" target="_new">
...
</form>
```

Damit wird ein neues Fenster geöffnet. 

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

